# PC won't boot after XP SP3 install



## Wayne877 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi all

Hope someone can help me with this. I've downloaded and installed XP SP3 on my mothers computer. when the wizard was completed I went to restart the computer to finish the installation and the computer boots as normal until it hits a block and restarts.

I tried to use safe mode but kept getting the same problem, then tried to boot from the last safe settings but no luck then tried disabling the reboot on error option and got this report

"Stop: c0000139 {entry point not found} the procedure entry point GDIFETBITMAPBITSSIZE could not be found in the dynamic link library GDI32.dll"

I'm guessing that this is the point that it all fails and reboots!

Can anyone shed some light on the issue and help me to fix the problem.

I think I can recover whats on the harddrive by slaving it with mine and copying over the contents so thats not a problem but would like to know how to get the computer booting normally again

Thanks in advance
Wayne


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Wayne, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

SP3 is still in Beta testing, albeit for only a few more days.
Microsoft themselves warn that installing an unstable beta program on your usual computer can cause problems, which has occured here.

That said, try this workaround offered by another member here at TSF
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1455070-post2.html

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

Not knowing any system specs on the computer that is in question makes it a bit difficult to really say why but there is also another thing that has to be take into consideration is if the computer is or has any infections on it since installing any service pack from Microsoft is dangerous at best but an infected computer is worse. But anyways here is something that you might want to try

XP boot problem: Stop:C0000139 error message
RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue, use the Windows XP Recovery Console to replace the RPCRT4.dll file with the original version. To do this, follow these steps:
Insert your Windows XP CD-ROM into the computer's CD-ROM drive or DVD-ROM drive, and then restart your computer from the CD-ROM.

NOTE: Some computers may require that you modify the basic input/output system (BIOS) settings before you can start the computer from a CD-ROM. For information about how to modify BIOS, see your computer documentation.
At the Welcome to Setup screen, press R to start the Recovery Console.
Press the number key that corresponds to the installation that you want to repair, and then press ENTER.
Type the Administrator password, and then press ENTER.
With the Windows XP CD-ROM still in the CD-ROM drive or DVD-ROM drive, type the following commands, pressing ENTER after each command:
cd system32
ren RPCRT4.dll RPCRT4.old
CD-ROM_or_DVD-ROM_Drive_Letter:
cd \i386
expand RPCRT4.dl_ BootDriveLetter:\windows\system32
exit


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

> *wayne877* I'm guessing that this is the point that it all fails and reboots!


If the computer _does not_ boot then the recovery console is inaccessible.
If this is the case, slaving the HDD and retrieving data prior to a full HDD wipe and reformat will be the only course of action here.
As soon as the SP3 is installed, the user will be unable to utilise any earlier versions on CD.
This was also explained by Microsoft® regarding the beta versions of SP3.
The best advice here is to just be patient and wait for Microsoft® to release the 'final' version, as beta versions are usually only for System Developers and Beta Testers.

_ For information, I am a Registered Beta Tester for Microsoft®, and have SP3 installed (Beta version #2) installed on a 'test' Drive.
(The final version will be #5, and is being released this week.)
I would never risk my usual installation with any Beta release.
Besides, there is really no noticable difference with the operation of a computer with SP3 installed...SP3 (in really simple terms) is just a "catch up" with all the updates since the release of SP2. There have also been some other system enhancements included too.
A normal everyday user should not have any real reason to jepodize their system with the installation beta software...Even the manufacturers' warn about unknown 'glitches' too.
*Let the user beware! Use beta software at your own risk!*_


----------



## Tim Harvey (Apr 28, 2008)

The EXACT same error occurred when I tried to install XP SP3 last night

Now I can't even boot to a Command Prompt or Safe Mode ! 

Thanks A LOT Microsoft. 

Did the fix suggested work for you ? My CD drive in the affected laptop is broken, so I am unable to reinstall anything in the DLLibrary for now.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## Tim Harvey (Apr 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, Dave T, the buzz is out " XP with SP3 is FASTER and BETTER than Vista with SP1." See article on Inforworld this AM below. 

Now I learn that the OFFICIAL version is due out from MS 4/29; meanwhile, I wiped out the OPSYS on my laptop by using a file downloaded on 4/28 ??? Go figure. 

A reasonable person might predict BIG PROBLEMS for this SP release in the near future.

Thanks MS. My next laptop is a MAC for sure now.

http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterprisewindows/archives/2007/11/service_pack_vs.html


----------



## postpaleo (May 7, 2008)

After installing sp3 the system will not wok, won't go into safe mode, nothing, except an endless repeat when a mode is tried. Am I to do a full reinstall? Are there hardware conflicts involved in this mess? The system was looked at very thoroughly for malware, virius's, etc., very recently and I mean thoroughly. All drivers up to date, etc. I'm feeling rather down about this mess. This was not the beta release, although at this point you could not convince me other wise. :upset:


----------



## sp3fixer (May 11, 2008)

Most of the problems are that HP and others supplied the intelppm.sys module on AMD systems. DO NOT RENAME INTELPPM.SYS NOR ISSUE THE COMMAND IF YOU ARE AN INTEL SYSTEM - IT WILL PREVENT BOOTING, AND YOU MIGHT NOT EVEN BE ABLE TO GET INTO SAFE MODE. AMD USERS: One fix is to come up in safe mode and rename intelppm.sys. The fix I USED is to come up in safe mode with command prompt and issue EXACTLY this (with spaces where I put them):
sc config intelppm start= disabled
You should get a completed message.
This cured my AMD X2 HP media center. I read about this on some blogs, etc. Also, if you have a certain high ASUS board, then they say to plug a USB "thumb drive", etc., into a usb port. This might get you to safe mode, I don't know. This is also an AMD issue, or as the story goes. As I said, the command above fixed my HP AMD system by stopping the Intel power management. I have powered off and on several times, and I am stable on XP SP3 now. P.S. If you install SP3, I have seen where it INSTALLS THE IE7 BROWSER, and you must remove SP3 to go back to IE6.


----------



## sp3fixer (May 11, 2008)

Note that I have now updated the intelppm setting in my registry to 4 as other suggestuons say to do, in hopes that if the command I used (above) is negated somehow by future updates, that I will still be covered.


----------



## Tim Harvey (Apr 28, 2008)

SP3Fixer
Thanks for your ideas but I think many users CANT BOOT at all...not to Safe Mode not to Command Prompt or Recovery Console STOP ERROR s are final. I pulled my laptop HD and slaved it, saved data, and reformatted... No other solution. And yes, I have an HP AMD.

THANKS MICROSOFT


----------



## sp3fixer (May 11, 2008)

There is a procedure to turn off the auto reboot. In fact, I had previously removed the HP boot enhancement (from add/remove programs), and I am offered options at startup. Maybe that is why I was offered safe mode. I do believe that I saw a way such as hitting f10 ? that would stop the boot loop. The HP support site should address that. My PC is a late 2006 AMD X2 4600+ cpu.
Mine is fine after the command, and I did the registry update later to make sure. I am betting that the HP boot thing causes the boot loop. Mine stopped and allowed safe mode. As I said, I think there is a f key to stop it and go into safe mode. In any case, the registry update to a 4 should allow an AMD to install SP3 after the
reg update, but I can't swear that the reg update will survive the SP3 install. Good Luck!


----------



## sp3fixer (May 11, 2008)

I had started to go into recovery console or system restore, but belayed until I did research. Problem is that many give advice that is destructive and cannot be reversed. I keep HD copies in my safe deposit box at the bank. I hate to wipe anything. I made one just before the change, and can use a program to restore, but I held my hand back. I was in mainframes for over 30 years, and my system had to run. The company depended on it. I try to weigh anything I try. PC's do not lend themselves to reasonable actions very well, though. Good Luck again. We need it.


----------



## DrMorganes (Feb 23, 2008)

If your problem seems to stem from the Intelppm.sys driver, try some of the following:


*Boot from a Windows XP CD.* You can enter the recovery console from here by pressing R at the first screen. You'll be prompted to logon to your Windows installation. Once done, type the following commands followed by the Enter key:
cd c:\windows\system32\drivers
rename intelppm.sys intelppm.old
exit

This will effectively remove the offending driver from your system and reboot.
*Slave the drive into another PC.* Navigate the the windows\system32\drivers directory from Windows Explorer and rename intelppm.sys as noted above. 

Put the drive back into the original system and rebootl
*Use Bart's Boot CD.* Similar to choice 2, but doesn't require that you remove the drive.


----------



## screws07 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have seen this problem as a domain-wide problem.The problem is surrounding the USB hub controller in the Device manager. If a USB device is connected (mouse, KB, etc.) after Windows reboots, Windows will go into a boot loop, SAFE mode will not work.Last known good not a preferred opation. I resolved this by removing all USB devices, use a PS/2 KB, reboot PC, log in, navigate to Device Manager, delete/remove all USB system hub controllers, Alt-A to scan for hardware changes. Then you can use USB mouse. Reboot and this has fixed my problem. We run all Intel based PC's.


----------



## animematt55 (May 5, 2008)

ThorXP said:


> *Welcome to TSF....*
> 
> Not knowing any system specs on the computer that is in question makes it a bit difficult to really say why but there is also another thing that has to be take into consideration is if the computer is or has any infections on it since installing any service pack from Microsoft is dangerous at best but an infected computer is worse. But anyways here is something that you might want to try
> 
> ...


sorry for the bump, this was the first google link.
So I try this...and nothing happens. Same error.
ANy other ideas on what I should do?


----------



## guitarpicker (Oct 11, 2010)

screws07 said:


> removing all USB devices, use a PS/2 KB, reboot PC, log in, navigate to Device Manager, delete/remove all USB system hub controllers, Alt-A to scan for hardware changes. Then you can use USB mouse. Reboot and this has fixed my problem.


This fixed it for me. Thanks a million for your post. Much easier and safer than the other options mentioned. Glad I kept that old PS/2 keyboard around.


----------

